# GT: Game 75 vs Denver 4/7



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*







@








Los Angeles Clippers(37-37) @
Denver Nuggets(39-36)

WHEN: Wednesday, April 4 2007 - 7:30 PM PT 10:30 PM ET
WHERE: Staples Center - Los Angeles, Cali
MEDIA: NBAtv; KTLA The CW; ESPN AM 710
Season Meetings: 
Clippers won 96-95
Nuggets won 103-88


Clippers Projected Starters







|







|







|







|








Jason Hart | Cuttino Mobley | Corey Maggette | Elton Brand | Chris Kaman

Key Reserves







|







|








Will Conroy | Quinton Ross | Tim Thomas

Injury Report:
Shaun Livingston - Out
Zeljko Rebraca - Out
Sam Cassell - Out



Nuggets Projected Starters:







|







|







|







|








Steve Blake | Allen Iverson | Carmelo Anthony | Nene | Marcus Camby

 Key Reserves







|







|








JR Smith | Linas Kleiza | Reggie Evans

Injury Report:
Kenyon Martin - Out
Eduardo Najera

Q's Prediction: Clippers Win 104-89
Q's Prediction Record: 44-29


ESPN Preview:



This is the third matchup between Denver and the Clippers this season. The teams split the two previous meetings, with the home team winning each time.

Los Angeles has won three straight games and seven of eight, including a 90-82 victory over the Lakers on Wednesday. Corey Maggette scored 22 points to lead five Clippers in double figures.

The Clippers scored just 33 second-half points, but held the Lakers to just 13 points in the fourth quarter to earn the victory and reach the .500 mark for the first time since Feb. 9.

"In the fourth quarter, our guys did a great job defensively," Clippers coach Mike Dunleavy said. "They locked down the last two minutes. I thought we were particularly strong, and that's the way we need to play."

Los Angeles has bounced back after a 6-14 stretch, which seemed to drop the Clippers out of playoff contention. They play four of their last six games at home, where they are 24-13 this season.

"On paper, we're one of the best teams in the league," said Clippers center Chris Kaman, who had 17 points and 14 rebounds Wednesday for his second double-double in three games. "We're just starting to jell."

Click to expand...


TeamRankings Update:
11th ranked Nuggets are visiting the 13th ranked Clippers and are projected to lose by a margin of 1.0 points or more. The same site gives the Nuggets a 45.3% chance of winning, while giving the Clippers a 54.6% chance of winning.

*​


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

The Nuggets looked horrible against the Mavs tonight and they still won, being how easy we beat on them last year in the playoffs i dont see why it should be any different this time around, yes they have Iverson but ive seen a couple of their games and they still do not look very good .....they look pretty close 
to the team we whooped on last year...

GO CLIPPERS!!! 

boy this is a big game


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Another huge game for the Clippers. I was surprised to see the Nuggets beat the Mavs today but heard both teams played terrible. Guarding both AI and Carmelo will be tough, though with past experience and how frustrated Carmelo has gotten (at least a few T's and an ejection) it would be assumed that Ross will be on him for most of the game. I would say Brand needs to have a good game and going out on a limb I would say the Clippers need Hart to have a good game as well. As with the rest of the games left in the season, the Clippers need this win.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

i think the nuggets might be one of the top dissappointing teams in the nba this year. they have a great starting lineup and a good bench.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

everyone knows what's at stake...


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

ClippersRuleLA said:


> i think the nuggets might be one of the top dissappointing teams in the nba this year. they have a great starting lineup and a good bench.



to be fair, the clippers should be very high up on the list for most dissappointing teams...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Nugget fan told me that AI might not play tonight and if that is true, Clippers should take his pretty easily as they know how to guard Melo[see last season and first game this year]. Ross and Mobley should frustrate him.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> Nugget fan told me that AI might not play tonight and if that is true, Clippers should take his pretty easily as they know how to guard Melo[see last season and first game this year]. Ross and Mobley should frustrate him.


i wouldnt go as far as to say this would be an easy one...nene's back and playing solid and j.r smith adds perimeter shooting. 

needless to say the clips have all the chance in the world to pull out a victory and this is a must win for them, cuz i am not feeling dallas tomorrow night


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i guess they can let A.I and Melo get their points but they need to keep guys like J.r smith and Kleza or ,however you spell his name, from having big games....


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> Nugget fan told me that AI might not play tonight and if that is true, Clippers should take his pretty easily as they know how to guard Melo[see last season and first game this year]. Ross and Mobley should frustrate him.


There would have to be really something wrong for AI not to play and if that is the case I guess its better he doesnt risk any further injury. But it would be a real shame, because this game has the playoff atmosphere. Not only are these teams one game apart this game will also give the winner the tiebreaker between the two. 

Best of luck in a game that should turn out to be a great game with AI or without.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

According to KTLA Ivy will be in uniform, not sure if he'll start though.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Time-Out taken and 4:31 left to go in the first as Clippers lead 20-19. Brand has 8, Kaman has 6 and the post game is just all over the place for the Clippers. Neither team seems to be missing, so let's see how this ends up.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Time-Out taken after a Maggette and one. 2:55 left, Clippers up 24-22 with Maggs shooting one when the game returns. Both teams are hot from the field.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

31-26 Clippers lead after the first. Despite the Nuggets being hot, Clippers were pretty solid on Defense with closing out the shooters and getting deflections. Need to continue that along with their pretty damn good offense if they wish to win.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Clippers up 39-26 after another time-out. The 3 ball is falling and killing the Nuggets.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Anthony gets his first T!! ****in moron.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Nuggets have not really made a huge run, its close right now and i want to see how the Clippers react when they do get on one ....


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

its kinda hard to make the Nuggets miss when WE ARE GIVING THEM NOTHING BUT ****ING DUNKS


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

why doesnt Anthony neveeeer get called for hooking everytime he tries to drive ???? 
take a good look, he HOOKS 99% of the time he drives...
DAMNNIT


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

its annoying when their is a broken *** play and the Nuggets just get the loose ball or rebound and score...i think they Clippers have this happen to them more than any team in the league


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> its annoying when their is a broken *** play and the Nuggets just get the loose ball or rebound and score...i think they Clippers have this happen to them more than any team in the league


and then denver gets away with an obvious carry right before the dunk


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

hmm should i watch or not ....last 50 secs. 
i just hope the Clippers get a shot off....


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

over the bak!!!
damnit
PLEASE DONT LET THEM SHOOT A 3.....


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

hahaha do you guys see why i didnt want them to shoot a 3


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

clippers blew it


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

So, where are the Maggette fans now


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> if Corey was gonna try his throw his hands in the air thing, WHY THE **** WOULD HE TRY TO DO IT WITH THE GAME ON THE LINE DAMNIT


yeah, that was stupid


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

if Corey was gonna try his throw his hands in the air thing, WHY THE **** WOULD HE TRY TO DO IT WITH THE GAME ON THE LINE DAMNIT


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

cadarn said:


> clippers blew it


Maggette blew it < just had to fix it


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

the Clippers should have won this game and that is all i am going to say...


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

****in moron(s)


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

Wow


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

How many turnovers did Maggette have? About 7 from what I counted. What a ****ing bonehead.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

qross1fan said:


> Maggette blew it < just had to fix it


7 turnovers. goddamn.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

WarriorFan64 said:


> LOL yes!!! :clap: :lol: :yay: :clap2: :cheers: tough loss.


Nothing to celebrate about, you guys lost to the Spurs back, are still a game back, don't have the tiebreaker and have 2 more losses with less games played


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> Getting whupped by the Spurs and still won't make the playoffs must be tough, sorry, but please try again next season .


Yes we will. Spurs is a tough team we could have won that one. The next 5 we will win all. Good luck with Mavs and again please lose that one too which I'm sure you will.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

WarriorFan64 said:


> LOL yes!!! :clap: :lol: :yay: :clap2: :cheers: tough loss.


Your sorry *** team got they *** whooped by the Spurs, its not like you guys gained any ground on us. See you in the lottery homie.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

ClippersRuleLA said:


> i think the nuggets might be one of the top dissappointing teams in the nba this year. they have a great starting lineup and a good bench.


strange - after last years finishes and our injuries/suspenions and based on current standings its easy to label the clips as more dissappointing. 

anyways, good game tonight. exciting but im glad we got it in the end.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

cadarn said:


> Anthony gets his first T!! ****in moron.


:lol:


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> why doesnt Anthony neveeeer get called for hooking everytime he tries to drive ????
> take a good look, he HOOKS 99% of the time he drives...
> DAMNNIT


its ok - it more than evens out with the calls that mags gets.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

You must not watch clipper games much. EVERY call on maggs is 100% legit, and there are lots of non calls even with him. Thats one of the reasons i dont like maggs. He has a bad reputation about faking it with the refs, so they dont call any of his flops, and even miss calling some legit fouls, because they dont feel like rewarding a guy who screams like a girl every time someone comes within 5 feet of him.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

by the way, end of the game, nugs can win with a three pointer, where is maggette? off in la la land, not guarding his man, the three point shooting kliza. If anyone, maggs is closest (albeit 10 feet away) to Camby who is beyond the three point line. Pathetic.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> to be fair, the clippers should be very high up on the list for most dissappointing teams...


i'm 100% agreeing with you. they are right up there with the nugs


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

How a good team who added iverson is only the 7th seed right now is pathetic. Seriously, i expected denver to be top 4 by this time. How karl cant make it work with the talent there is beyond me. For all the dunleavvy haters out there youve got to look at karl and wonder where we would be with him.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

yamaneko said:


> How a good team who added iverson is only the 7th seed right now is pathetic. Seriously, i expected denver to be top 4 by this time. How karl cant make it work with the talent there is beyond me. For all the dunleavvy haters out there youve got to look at karl and wonder where we would be with him.



good job ignoring the season as a whole. forget all our injuries and the suspensions as well as other distractions. its amazing we are even in the top 8 in a tough west. we should be 12th. MAJOR props to karl and the team for fighting through a lot of crap and staying in playoff contention. dissappoinment? hardly.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

NugzFan said:


> good job ignoring the season as a whole. forget all our injuries and the suspensions as well as other distractions. its amazing we are even in the top 8 in a tough west. we should be 12th. MAJOR props to karl and the team for fighting through a lot of crap and staying in playoff contention. dissappoinment? hardly.


Why would you bring up your injuries and say your not a dissapointment when the Clippers faced great injuries as well and are a dissapointment? Talk about being a hypocrite. Clippers have faced numerous injuries, started the season with no stamina/fatigue due to missing multiple practices in Russia because of the traffic, faced distraction after distraction with stupid media made up trade rumors, which killed the team chemistry and the start of no belief in the coach. So if your going to come up with your injuries excuse, then you should stop being a hypocrite.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> How a good team who added iverson is only the 7th seed right now is pathetic. Seriously, i expected denver to be top 4 by this time. How karl cant make it work with the talent there is beyond me. For all the dunleavvy haters out there youve got to look at karl and wonder where we would be with him.


You my friend have no brain in that head of yours. What seed were the nuggets when Denver made the trade. How many games were JR and Melo still suspended for when Allen came over? How many games were they behind the top 4 by the time all the TALENT was able to play together, and then you just expect that the first game they play together they will jus start dominating. Use some common sense in that head of yours instead of the hate you have because you just lost to us. We have started to gel now and playing like a top team, but if you expected us just to magically jump to the 4th seed after making the trade when they were all able to play together until about 20 games after the trade anyways, I just dont know what to say to you. We may not be a 4th seed but right now we are playing like it at times.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Haha. Age 21 with the maturity of a 16 year old. By the way, this is your first and only warning. Do not put out personal unprovoked attacks, especially when you are wrong. 

They were 5 games above .500 when they got Iverson. Had just won their first game without Carmello and Smith. To be top 4 by this time, they would not have had to dominate. Seriously, did you even think that by adding Iverson, the team would be exactly at the same place it was (5 games over .500, and only due to a big winning streak of late) as they were when they got Iverson? What have they gone, like 26-26 since the trade? And somehow its far fetched to have expected a team with the top two scorers in the league to have gone 33-19 since the trade?

I have no hate, if you would have done a search you would have seen that I have been pulling for the Clippers from over a month ago to lose as many games as possible in order to get a better lottery position, because with the injuries we have and the team ball this year, its been obvious that if we do get to the playoffs, it would be a near miracle to get out of the first round.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

It makes no sense whatsoever to expect them to jump all the way up to the 4th seed They were about 6 to 8 games out of the 4th seed if I remember correctly when Iverson got traded to the Nuggets. Then Melo had about 10 to 12 games be4 it was even time for him to come back. You expect a team to just automatically click like that. Your not factoring in team chemistry(first time they played together besides the olympic games), your not factoring in the fact that it was gonna take Melo a few games to get his groove back after being suspended all that time. Sorry bout the personal attack but it really annoys me when ppl are quick to trash them, when they dont factor everything in and prolly expected to much out of the first place. Honestly I did not expect them to jump to take the division lead(which is the only way they could get in the top 4) I hoped they could but did not expect them to. I knew a big trade like this would take time. But what I did expect is them to be playing like a top tier team by the time Playoffs rolled around, which I think they are. You can say two allstar names alone should gauruntee a 4th seed and not look at any of the other factors and say its a dissapointment if they are not. But imo they did pretty damn well to jump up to the 6th seed like this at the end of the season, with all considering.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

i ask again, how can it not make sense to expect they would go a mere 7 games above .500 for the rest of the season? Actually, if we had gotten iverson, id have even expected better than that, since at the time we didnt have too many injuries or suspensions. But i thought 7 games above .500 over such a long stretch was not anything out of ordinary...then I expected them to do well in the playoffs, perhaps even championship run. I didnt know that karl was going to have trouble meshing all of the talent. Didnt know Smith's productivity was going to dip.

Thats the problem too with your original post. I was actually saying something positive about a team im not a fan of. To say that i had high expectations of another team is a complement, just as when people say in the media how dissapointed the clippers started the season, i enjoy that because it means even people who arent fans of the team, has a high enough opinion of the team to have high expectations. 

Again, even with injuries or suspensions, i dont think there is anyone out there (except for iverson or melo haters) that predicted that denver would have won only half of their games since the trade.


----------

